# Oh, I wish I was a....



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u25/ ... 89copy.jpg

http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u25/ ... 90copy.jpg

http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u25/ ... 93copy.jpg

http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u25/ ... 98copy.jpg

This was parked at my hotel when we got back today and couldnt help having a little fun with it. I shot these with my 10.5 fisheye again and 2 of them are corrected with imagetrends software pp.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Now thats a weiner . :lol:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Now thats a weiner . :lol:


Yeah, this is definitely headed to the gut pile! :wink:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Walty......you turned that bus into a kid's rubber toy !! :shock: :shock: 

Acually, it almost looks like a cartoon truck from the old cartoons...although I never watched them.. :wink: 

You gave the beast some personality !!

Cool... 8)


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

The wide angle lens makes those photos. Very nice! 8)


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Somebody likes thier new lens!

Great pics!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

So everyone...

If the photos you've taken of wieners just don't come out right, have no fear.

Waltny is here. :lol: 

Nice wiener. :mrgreen: 

On a serious note, the first pic is my favorite. Nice colors and nice bend to that wiener. :lol: 

LOL. I can't stop now.


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> Al Hansen said:
> 
> 
> > Now thats a weiner . :lol:
> ...


I think sooner than later! lol


----------



## Bow Mama (May 1, 2008)

As Homer Simpson would say " Mmmmm wieners"... :lol:


----------

